# Timid Pup



## SX3 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well i just got my 10 month old pup back from the trainer he was at this summer, and he has turned real timid i mean he acts like its a chore to do everything he is commanded instead of having fun doing it. He has always been timid which i enjoy cause i dont really want a ball of fire in the house. I guess my question is what have you guys done to get your dog excited about this stuff? I tried live pigeons with their wings clipped and he just turns away from them like he wants nothing to do with them. The past few days he has been really lethargic around the house like he isn't interested in anything besides sleep and food he still goes out and works with me just seems like more of a chore for him than fun. any Info would be appreciated thanks guys


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Was the dog introduced to birds at the trainer, or was it specifically OB? Sounds like the pup was put under a bit too much pressure. You might have a chore on your hands getting it to come out of its shell...


----------



## SX3 (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know if he was introduced to live birds i know he has been ran on dead birds and i had him out when he first came back and he retrieved a goose for me. I just has me a bit worried about him that he has no interest or chase with a live bird and the fact that he has been rather lethargic since about sunday.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Rather lethargic? Might be sick. When's the last time it was at the vet for a checkup?


----------



## SX3 (Mar 11, 2008)

I talked to the vet this afternoon and she doesn't think that he is sick but maybe that he ate something he shouldn't have i am held him off his food tonight and gave him some pepto bismol hopefully he perks up ive just never seen him act like this, i want him to have fun with what he is doing that always seems to make a better bird dog. i guess i was just looking for ideas as to how to get him to show interest in the live bird and actually act like he has a prey drive.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bottom line they "HAVE TO WANT TO DO IT" and not all of them do no matter the breed or the breeding. They have to have the want to do it day in and day out. Sounds like your dog hit a wall, in it's training, when it's all fun and games it's fun and doable but when there is some pressure aqpplied then I'm gonna give up. Alot of times this is directed at the trainer, too much pressure.......... and it's BS. If live wing clipped pigions doesn't lite your puppy's fire at 10 monthes old then I would be looking for a nice pet home for him if you want a hunting /traing partner. It may swing around after a season but I highly doubt it....


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with Browndog for the most part. Your pup may be hitting a wall and could snap out if it, but there is a chance he just isn't interrested. Not everyone can play in the NFL. The live bird should fire him up. Where I disagree is that the trainer cannot cause this. A trainer that is newer or doesn't have the experience can easily subject your pup to too much pressure and turn him off. It then becomes a chore he is only doing by force than desire. All dogs are subjected to pressure to ensure compliance, but too much can ruin them. I hope it works out for you. You have a lot of work on your hands, make sure everything you do is overly hyped fun. Get him jacked about everything with tons of praise. Good luck


----------

